# New Mini Zebu Calf



## foot (Apr 3, 2012)

We had a heifer born today around noon.  She seems to be perfectly healthy.  Momma is doing great.  Labor and delivery were short and sweet.  This little calf just seems to sleep and sleep.  It does get up on occasion and follow momma around and hop and skip and fall over and get up again and then sleep some more.  Our concern is that we have yet to see her feed.  Momma is a bit skittish but we did check her udder and she has milk and we put the calf to her but the calf was not interested.  Calf's belly felt full to me.   She just licked her lips and wandered away.  The calf is strong and bright eyed.  We have seen the calf pee (alot) 2 times. and she also did a rather large poop (in my opinion) also.  So my question is should we stop worrying and just assume that momma fed the calf when we had our back turned??  These Zebu are very private and sneaky critters.  I just went out and checked on them again.  It is dark so as soon as they saw the flash light the two of them wandered away to the other side of the paddock.  It is storming now too  so I'll wait for the lightening to pass before I go check on them again.  thanks

Foot


----------



## MenagerieMama (Apr 4, 2012)

foot said:
			
		

> We had a heifer born today around noon.  She seems to be perfectly healthy.  Momma is doing great.  Labor and delivery were short and sweet.  This little calf just seems to sleep and sleep.  It does get up on occasion and follow momma around and hop and skip and fall over and get up again and then sleep some more.  Our concern is that we have yet to see her feed.  Momma is a bit skittish but we did check her udder and she has milk and we put the calf to her but the calf was not interested.  Calf's belly felt full to me.   She just licked her lips and wandered away.  The calf is strong and bright eyed.  We have seen the calf pee (alot) 2 times. and she also did a rather large poop (in my opinion) also.  So my question is should we stop worrying and just assume that momma fed the calf when we had our back turned??  These Zebu are very private and sneaky critters.  I just went out and checked on them again.  It is dark so as soon as they saw the flash light the two of them wandered away to the other side of the paddock.  It is storming now too  so I'll wait for the lightening to pass before I go check on them again.  thanks
> 
> Foot


Pictures please!  I love the looks of the Zebu.  What do you raise them for?  Looks?  Working?  Meat?  Milk?  I am trying to build a case for my husband to "allow" us to raise them.  Of course, I just want them for looks!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 4, 2012)

In my very limited and humble opinion, I would say that the calf is nursing.  She sounds full of life and that both momma and calf are doing just what they should.  Unless you were watching 24/7 is is very possible that the calf nursed when you weren't looking.  Can't wait to see pics when the time comes.  Congratulations on a healthy delivery!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2012)

Well it obviously sounds like that Momma is doing her job, so there's no need for you to interfere.  I've learned that the less you interfere with Mom and baby the better off they'll be.  So don't worry, it sounds like that cow has been nursing her calf when you weren't looking, which was the reason why the calf wasn't interested in feeding when it had fed already! 

Congratulations on the new addition, and I second (or is it third) the move to see pictures!


----------



## foot (Apr 4, 2012)

Momma and calf are doing great taoday.  Calf is about 22 inches tall and weighs about 21 pounds.   She is mostly white with a carrot top head and some tan outlines aroung her nose and eyes and ears.  Cute really cute.   We cant seem to get photo bucket to work right now so if anyone has any suggestions we will show photos...:/


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2012)

foot said:
			
		

> Calf is about 22 inches tall and weighs about *21 pounds*.


  Hope that's a typo! 

Otherwise, glad to hear they're doing well!


----------



## foot (Apr 5, 2012)

..No typeO thats reallity Momas only 32 inches tall Dad Is only 31 inches tall and we also have another heifer ( not bred ) thats 29 inches tall they will breed at about 3-4 years of age.

..Foot..


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 5, 2012)

Where's that head smacking icon  Sorry, I didn't realize they were miniature zebus!


----------



## foot (Apr 6, 2012)

...Here Is "Poppy" with her Momma Heather.....Note the gate height..!!!!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 6, 2012)

Cutie!


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 6, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a tiny bundly of cuteness right there!


----------

